# Iron dragon ??



## kstar5 (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone ever use any t3 or other research chem from iron dragon???


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 11, 2013)

i have never used them but have been told by some one they were gtg idk.i may have to try them out.


----------



## Tris10 (Feb 11, 2013)

Theyre wayy over-priced! just use RS. You'll pay twice as much for half the product at ID.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't mind paying a bit more but not for a place I haven't herd of. 
I use and rec CEM because they been around for like 10 years and iv used them for prob about 6 now.  

is ID a new shop?  I never herd of em.


----------

